# Its time again



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

Alpha male and female #2 are at it again. The Alpha female just kind of quit. I have no clue whats wrong with her but shes breathing heavily, well harder than the rest of them and stays secluded from the group alot.


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

Had more this morning ladies and gentleman. Not as many it looks like.


----------

